# NGD: Ran Crusher 8 Buckeye Burl



## julez (Feb 12, 2013)

Yesterday Dariusz over at RAN Guitars sent me some professional photos of my Crusher, it will take a couple of days for it to arrive at my place in Austria.

Specifications:

black korina body, carved buckeye burl top
wenge/mahogany 5 piece neck
ebony fingerboard, 20'' radius, Dunlop 6150 fretwire
hebrew numerals fingerboard side inlays
Schaller M6 locking tuners, Hipshot bridge
Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups
hand-rubbed oil finish
3-way toggle, 2x volume, 2x mini switch (series/single coil/parallel)

Nonetheless; some guitar porn for you guys:


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 12, 2013)

bam


----------



## JakSchitt (Feb 12, 2013)

The figure on that top is delicious! Beautiful guitar!


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 12, 2013)

And now I can't think of anything to say.

Congrats!


----------



## Draceius (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn that's one nice guitar, my GAS for a ran just went through the roof, as soon as I have the cash I'm ordering one.


----------



## Sean1242 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beyond beautiful. HNGD, man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn. 12/10


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 12, 2013)

This guitar looks fucking VILE.

Holy fucking balls, dude, I... I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I picked that up. 

Slaughter children?

Drone doomy ballads about the end of the world?

Ensconce it on an altar and sacrifice newborns to it?

Bathe it in blood? Goddamn, man, I dunno. That thing looks like evil, ancient wood.

*And I fucking love it.*


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 12, 2013)

I love buckeye burl. The end.

Happy NGD!


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 12, 2013)

That has to be the nicest RAN I've seen to date. Congratulations man!


----------



## Allealex (Feb 12, 2013)

I need some clean pants now


----------



## Watty (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one man, those woods look phenomenal!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 12, 2013)

One of the best top I ever saw. Freaking gorgeous


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this real life? Holy shit, dat top.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2013)

great specs and my fondness for the buckeye increasingly grows.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit. These guys have been pumping out some insane guitars. If they offered a 14" radius, they'd be my next custom. Happy NGD, man. Looks sick


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2013)

Draceius said:


> Damn that's one nice guitar, my GAS for a ran just went through the roof, as soon as I have the cash I'm ordering one.



Me too. Which will be about two years after I am dead.

HNGD!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 12, 2013)

man i opened this thread and my jaw litterally dropped.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy crap that top is incredible! Was it dyed black or is that just the natural wood?

HNGD man!


----------



## julez (Feb 12, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy crap that top is incredible! Was it dyed black or is that just the natural wood?
> 
> HNGD man!



Just danish oil applied on natural wood.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW easily the coolest looking guitar I've seen...

I didnt know a top like this was possible


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 12, 2013)

julez said:


>


theres a face between your pickups
the guitar looks super sick too


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 12, 2013)

Pimpin


----------



## julez (Feb 12, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> theres a face between your pickups
> the guitar looks super sick too



Here you can see it even more clearly:


----------



## obZenity (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat top. . . . fapfapfapfap


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 12, 2013)

That top is awesome! and does that headstock come with some kind of sheathe? The brootz is upon us!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 12, 2013)

That's my favourite RAN I've seen


----------



## gingerman (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to know carved burl tops are possible  
Care to let us know how thick was the top originally, and was it hard to get it? I think such pieces are quite rare...


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fantastic guitar.

Gives me so much GAS for my RAN. Body blanks are glued and so it's moving forward.


----------



## MrYakob (Feb 12, 2013)

Never really liked buckeye burl on most guitars I've seen... This is definitely an exception, just wow.


----------



## julez (Feb 12, 2013)

gingerman said:


> Good to know carved burl tops are possible
> Care to let us know how thick was the top originally, and was it hard to get it? I think such pieces are quite rare...



Due to research I figuered out that the tops on Crusher models are 18mm thick at the center point, but I don't know how thick these pieces of buckeye were before they got carved.
Don't know how hard it was to find those blanks, I didn't order them actually, but Ran managed to do so.


----------



## Navid (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## 8StringX (Feb 12, 2013)

Ran has some of the best looking woods ever! Happy NGD!


----------



## fabeau (Feb 12, 2013)

buckeye!!! My next custom is definitely going to have a buckeye top. Great guitar man, HNGD!


----------



## ihunda (Feb 12, 2013)

Just wow!!! Looking forward to the NGD!


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy fuck... I've been thinking about a RAN... Now I'm lusting... Must... Get....
Very happy NGD, you are a lucky man


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is so phenomenal. I love it.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 12, 2013)

Gratulation, die sieht echt super aus. 

Die würd ich gern mal antesten.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy hell dude.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 12, 2013)

i literally almost cried when i saw this, amazing guitar man!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## theperfectcell6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Holyyyyy crap. Beaut!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 12, 2013)

GOTY! You win, man! I give up speccing new builds. Nothing can too that!


----------



## Kharem (Feb 12, 2013)

Dam that is nice. I wish import taxes and gst didn't add so much to getting one of these over to aus, I guess even with them there still pretty well priced for the specs and quality.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 12, 2013)

I've become interested in Black Korina. How does it stack up against Mahogany? If you have any experience with Walnut, that would be helpful to. Heavy?

Burl Junkie here! Noice!

HNGD!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 12, 2013)

what do the side dots say? or what are they? beautiful btw


----------



## m4rK (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, just wow! That makes everything i own look like a steaming pile'


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 13, 2013)

Dude, that looks incredible!


----------



## Robtheripper (Feb 13, 2013)

THAT IS SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL. I WANT I WANT. Gratz to you sir


----------



## NMK2L (Feb 13, 2013)

The wood is fabulous!
RAN GAS for me now ;-)


----------



## GXPO (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh wow.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 13, 2013)

WOW! That's sick!!


----------



## cronux (Feb 13, 2013)

dat...top...OVERLOAD!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is beautiful stuff right there!  Congrats, love the buckeye burl!


----------



## jahosy (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow! What a top!

Congrats mate!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2013)

Fucking fuck. Best top I ever did see. Funny, because it does nothing for me unoiled!


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Because it does nothing for me unoiled!



*The story of my life as told by Ethereal Entity.*


----------



## julez (Feb 13, 2013)

ikarus said:


> Gratulation, die sieht echt super aus.
> 
> Die würd ich gern mal antesten.



Dankeschön, können wir sicherlich mal arrangieren. 



HOKENSTYFE said:


> I've become interested in Black Korina. How does it stack up against Mahogany? If you have any experience with Walnut, that would be helpful to. Heavy?
> 
> Burl Junkie here! Noice!
> 
> HNGD!



In theory there are so many generalisations concerning woods but it is stated that black korina has got more upper mids compared to mahogany.
There are several good pages on the subject, maybe you'll find some answers here:

Tonewood Characteristics | The Guitar Sherpa 



AscendingMatt said:


> what do the side dots say? or what are they? beautiful btw



They are usual MOP inlays, instead of dots I asked for hebrew numerals:








EtherealEntity said:


> Fucking fuck. Best top I ever did see. Funny, because it does nothing for me unoiled!



Yup, you are not alone in this opinion!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2013)

julez said:


> Yup, you are not alone in this opinion!



Did you find it hard to chose a top that you didn't like?


----------



## julez (Feb 13, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Did you find it hard to chose a top that you didn't like?




I knew I wanted buckeye burl for sure but at first I thought that this top in particular wouldn't turn out that great, that's the gamble with this wood I guess.


----------



## Majkel (Feb 13, 2013)

Your guitar looks like an explosion.


*win*


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 13, 2013)

While the top looks great it is the Wenge neck that makes your guitar its most wicked  5pc Wenge and ________ neck = perfection.

I like the controls you chose a lot as well. Don't like the placement, but love the choices available to you with them.

Damn fine guitar 

The Crusher 7 strings and the controls moved and that would be impossible for me to resist I'm sure the options would put it past my economic abilities though  Even without the Buckeye top I'm afraid, which I could live without. Could not live without the Wenge neck


----------



## baptizedinblood (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

I could _*die*_ for a closeup of those fret markers at the base of the neck. If that isn't too much to ask friend


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 14, 2013)

DAMMIT Am I the only one who can't see the pictures? ;=;


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> DAMMIT Am I the only one who can't see the pictures? ;=;



Words can't explain how sorry I feel for you right now... You're seriously missing out on a beautiful axe. *Call your interwebs and tell them to get their shit together!*


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG!!! HNGD!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Feb 14, 2013)

That is a beautiful guitar, I love the finish, and the aesthetics of this 8 string beauty, I want one !!!. 

Happy NGD !!!.


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh god, I love burl tops! That is killer. Congrats!


----------



## alientodegato (Feb 14, 2013)

This Crusher is one of the most beautiful things I've seen in my life.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 14, 2013)

Holy crap that is awesome!!!


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Pics worked!! And WOW!!!  That guitar is unbelievable!!


----------



## Nag (Feb 15, 2013)

this top is fucking CRAZY 

hngd !


----------



## AmbienT (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to the RAN club!

That is one tasty guitar, HNGD dude!


----------



## themike (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats nuts. Its amazing how much the clear makes the colors in the top pop.


----------



## julez (Feb 19, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> I could _*die*_ for a closeup of those fret markers at the base of the neck. If that isn't too much to ask friend



Here you are! Sorry, just a crappy mobile phone pic for you, sir!


----------



## blanco (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW i think those may appear on some more guitars now everyone seen them. Real neat idea and stunning guitar.


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to come back, and look at it again. You sir, have won the internets. Amazingly beautiful guitar...


----------



## Experimorph (Feb 21, 2013)

It's so beautiful...


----------



## potatohead (Feb 21, 2013)

My boner will not go away


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG!!! Awesome. Best Ran EVER!!!


----------



## ConstantSea (Feb 21, 2013)

How have I not seen this until now?! Holy crap... congrats man this is stunning


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 21, 2013)

I happened to hit up Ran yesterday for a quote with similar specs. Body wood: Koa & Pickups: Lundgrens, but everything else is identical. I did not see this thread in the past. Nice to know it exists so, I can see what my idea would look like. 

I have to say, mine would look better.  Haha Joking! 

Amazing job from all parties! Congrats on the pick up!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 21, 2013)

Excuse me sir, but it appears your new guitar has come aflame. 

DAMNIT that is amazing.


----------



## R-Savage (Feb 24, 2013)

julez said:


> They are usual MOP inlays, instead of dots I asked for hebrew numerals:



That is a very cool idea.


----------



## AmbienT (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely one of the nicest RAN guitars I've ever seen, do want!


----------



## kengtin (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy sh1t, the best top I've seen in a loooong time. Beautiful and functional axe


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 27, 2013)

julez said:


> Here you can see it even more clearly:



That would be E.T.






Favorite RAN i've seen. Amazing. HNGD!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 2, 2013)

A. Mazing.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 2, 2013)

= the way your guitar makes me feel. Fucking love it make a video please


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 4, 2013)

it's confirmed, this is the ultimate Ran8!


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy mother


----------



## tmfrank (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh lord...


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG!!


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 5, 2013)

This might sound cliche but I think that's one of the nicest looking guitars I've ever seen.

You are one lucky guy.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 20, 2013)

no video  yet


----------



## Xykhron (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow!!, great top!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jul 20, 2013)

That moment when you fet an awkward boner at work..so sexy.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jul 20, 2013)

Buckeye Burl sounds so Redneck but looks so sweet.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 20, 2013)

that looks amazing what a guitar congrats man


----------



## Eisenbass (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty awesome bro! That top is the most beautiful I've ever seen! HNGD!


----------



## 7stringdystymic (Jul 21, 2013)

That top is just SICK
This is the 1st RAN i have ever seen. If it sounds 1/2 as good as it looks it will destroy


----------



## kenshin (Jul 21, 2013)

Good gracious, that burl is really elegant but in a really great way!


----------



## FeMIKE (Jul 21, 2013)

some real wood inducing wood 
seriously one of my favourite guitars i've seen in a long time aesthetically speaking, happy ngd


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 22, 2013)

MUST.HAVE.RAN.!!

HNGD


----------



## House74 (Jul 22, 2013)

Holy shit that top literally makes the guitar look like it's hell exploding. WOW, LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Congrats man! I hear the wait times on these are like 6-8 months, but THIS would be worth it.


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn it... this isn't helping my RAN Crusher 8 GAS at ALL! 

Happy NGD man she's beautiful!


----------



## 1bit (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Dang! That is crazy looking! This is my next 8-String Purchase! Questions for you Sir:

1. Price?
2. How Long did it take and what's the deposit/payment scenario?
3. Weight of Guitar?

Sick axe mang! Hope you enjoy it! Crazy Jelly-Jell over this!


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 14, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> theres a face between your pickups
> the guitar looks super sick too



i saw this face


----------



## Fringe (Feb 14, 2014)

Easily the best looking RAN I've seen so far, congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 14, 2014)

This RAN is awesome!!! Amazon top! 

Hope it sounds as good as it looks  but I'm sure it does, as I also have a RAN Crusher 7... and it's really a nice instrument!!

Congratulation!


----------



## House74 (Feb 14, 2014)

HOOOO LEEEEEE FUUUUUKINGGG TITTTIEEESSSSSS

I need a new screen now as I just put a hole in it from the giant wood that guitar gave me. If you don't mind me askin, how much did that run In USD?
EDIT: I just realized I posted twice on this, and I stand by my decision....


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy crap that top is fantastic. I have serious jealousy issues with this guitar.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 14, 2014)

I seriously like this guitar!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 14, 2014)

goddaaaaaaamn that is amazing!!!!!! It reminds me in every possible way of the cover of Meshuggah's Nothing album.
Hell, if it was dyed red/orange, it would look EXACTLY like Nothing.


----------



## chris9 (Feb 15, 2014)

i can,t say how stunning this guitar is wow!!!!
if this guitar was a women you sooooooooooooo would!!!!!!


----------



## Nag (Feb 15, 2014)

dat necrobump


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Feb 15, 2014)

what is up with the necrobumps? So many!!!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Feb 15, 2014)

This is a necrobump I am fine with. Definitely my favorite Buckeye Burl topped guitar.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 15, 2014)

It was funny because I thought this was another beautiful RAN buckeye burl 8 string. Even still I love this guitar beyond reason...


----------



## julez (Feb 16, 2014)

1bit said:


> Oh Dang! That is crazy looking! This is my next 8-String Purchase! Questions for you Sir:
> 
> 1. Price?
> 2. How Long did it take and what's the deposit/payment scenario?
> ...



1. May differ now, check it out for yourself: Ran Guitars Custom Made
2. Ran Guitars terms
3. This one in particular weighs about 3.3kg.


House74 said:


> HOOOO LEEEEEE FUUUUUKINGGG TITTTIEEESSSSSS
> 
> I need a new screen now as I just put a hole in it from the giant wood that guitar gave me. If you don't mind me askin, how much did that run In USD?
> EDIT: I just realized I posted twice on this, and I stand by my decision....



For pricing in general check out Ran Guitars Custom Made


----------



## CanniballistiX (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, this is stunning. By far the most beautiful RAN Crusher I've seen yet. I'd have fainted if it were an FF8.

The only spec I am not seeing is the scale length. How long is she?


----------



## julez (Feb 17, 2014)

CanniballistiX said:


> The only spec I am not seeing is the scale length. How long is she?



28" scale length.


----------

